# 2nd Hand Layouts?



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Should I start snapping at the old layouts, discarded 4' by somthing's, then build a super layout from the parts?


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

probably not the best idea as the track would be brass or steel and a pain to keep clean!!
if they are nickel silver rails though I say why not!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I kind of think it would not be worth it since most people seem to think a simple 4by8 oval should cost you 200+. With those prices you could build your own proper bench-work and have the track laid to your liking. So really all you would be paying for is the bench-work since all the track would have to be taken up and relaid.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Depends what you mean by layouts. I have seen bulk lots of stuff on Creigs list were the seller has a reasonable price but you have to take it all. Great deal for someone who has little to noting, not so much for those looking for a few key items. You do need to check the condition of everything. When buying a layout I look at it as follows: what are the sum of the parts worth? For example, Athearn Blue Box locomotives I estimate at $20 each, $10 per Tortoise switch machine, rolling stock $2-$5 a piece, buildings very little (prefer to build my own), and so on. Track is a pain if it must be removed and relaid, especially if it has been ballasted.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I agree with TK, not bad if it's parts and the price is low. I salvage stuff all the time, throwouts noone wants. A pile of broken rail cars and locos is bound to produce something decent after some work, usually with plenty of spare parts left over. Track and scenery are no different. Just stay away form folks who think their "vintage" stuff is worth higher than new prices.


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

hate that, I just see as old and clapped out not antique and collectable


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Around here the thinking is old equates to vintage and vintage means antique and antique is extremely valuable. There are good deals occasionally on craigs, I got this for $30 last year.Guy buys storage lockers and just wanted it gone.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> ... since most people seem to think a simple 4by8 oval should cost you 200+.


Here's a great example of what you're saying:

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/tag/2904438675.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

manchesterjim said:


> Here's a great example of what you're saying:
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/tag/2904438675.html




$2000! You can't even see it too.:laugh:


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

big ed said:


> $2000! You can't even see it too.:laugh:


I know Right!?!?!? Wonder how many inquiries he's had??


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

JackC said:


> Around here the thinking is old equates to vintage and vintage means antique and antique is extremely valuable. There are good deals occasionally on craigs, I got this for $30 last year.Guy buys storage lockers and just wanted it gone.


Normally I would say that is a good buy, but I generally dislike anything from Tyco.

-J.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

OMG, my last layout was 4 4x8's and all Peco or better track. (Even a hand laid yard) When I moved it simply got trashed, if I knew it was worth $2000 per 4x8 I would have been in the money!

Craig


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

The 2 transformers on the right appear new, the cords are still 'factory' wrapped. All work, one will go on my bench for my smoke emitting tests. 

May use one for my turntable, another to power turnouts. Still have spares for any future lighting etc needs.

The cars I plan on using to test my weathering ability. Some may be parked on sidings to give a 'busy' appearance. Others may be turned into derelicts and placed in a boneyard. Didn't think I could go wrong for what I paid.


----------

